# Black Ops PHP RCon Tool



## Drunken Corpse (24. November 2010)

moin moin.

könnte mir mal jemand schritt für schritt erklären wie das funktioniert?^^

sowas noch nich gemacht und auch im bereich netzwerk/internet kenn ich mich kaum aus.

schonmal dank.

falls ihr noch weitere angaben braucht einfach melden

mfg.: DC

edit:  den link solltet ihr evtl. auch noch gebrauchen können^^

http://callofduty.4players.de/board...-black-ops-php-rcon-tool-inkl-tut/#post393406


----------



## zcei (24. November 2010)

Hmm wo genau liegt dein Problem? Installation oder funktionsweise?


----------



## Drunken Corpse (24. November 2010)

installation. es wird blos text angezeigt

mfg.: DC


----------



## zcei (24. November 2010)

okay, wo hast du das denn draufgemacht?

Du brauchst einen Webserver der PHP und MySQL unterstützt.

alternativ kannst du auf deinem PC einen Clienten einrichten, ob dann aber alles so funzt wie es soll kann ich nicht versprechen.


----------



## Drunken Corpse (24. November 2010)

hab ich nich gemnacht sondern ein kollege. seinen angaben nach ist er php 5.x.x fähig wie es in der anleitung beschrieben ist.

kilo.de hat er gesagt.

ab dem klicken sie auf "netserver.com" (?) kommen wir nich weiter^^

weil als nächster punkt "installation anweisung folgen" steht.

mfg.: DC


----------



## zcei (24. November 2010)

> Installation:
> 
> * Download, unpack and upload to web server
> * CHMOD 777 für application/cache, application/config/app.php and database.php
> ...



So und das sollte eig klappen.
yourserver.com ist halt dein registrierter server.
Ab da sollte alles von der installation kommen..
hast du das mit den chmods gemacht?
das ist recht easy: du gehst bei deinem filezilla oder was auch immer du nutzt auf die rechte maustaste bei den files die du willst und dann steht da was mit rechte/chmod


----------



## Drunken Corpse (24. November 2010)

ja das ist gemacht worden mit den rechten....

aber wie gehts denn dann weiter nachdem ich den link geöffnet habe? ich komm ja blos auf die seite und dann ist sabbath....

mfg.: DC


----------



## zcei (24. November 2010)

kannst du mir den link mal schicken.
meinetwegeen per pn, dann kann ich mal gucken was da für text kommt


----------



## D-Reaper (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe auch mal das Tool auf ein kilu.de Server installiert.
Die installation war kein Problem am schluß noch die Admin daten eintragen.
Das wars.

Mal über I-Explorer die Seite starten.
Ah, da ist schonmal das Login-Fenster, schnell ebend die Admin daten von der installation eingeben und ...

invalied username or password ????? 

Ich habe das ganze dann nochmal neu aufgespielt aber schon wieder das gleiche Problem.
Was habe ich da jetzt falsch gemacht?

auf der HP von den RconTool steht auch noch:
"Nun könnt ihr euch einfach ingame über den Steam Browser einloggen und bequem Leute kicken".
aber wie komm ich in Steam auf den Steam Browser?

Würde mich auf eure Hilfe

Danke

D-Reaper


----------



## zcei (1. Dezember 2010)

Im steam auf Shift + Tab oder was auch immer du dafür eingestellt hat (das ist der Standard) 
Da ist dann ein Feld "Browser" wenn nichtt, dann geh einfach auf Community, dann öffnet sich auch der Brwoser


----------

